# Petition to ban trans fats Canada



## Kevin A. (Dec 21, 2004)

This is a link for a petition being sent to the House Of Commons in Ottawa Canada urging the Goverment to Ban trans Fats the MP doing this is NDP but hey we are all paying his salary no matter what party he is with.Click below to sign. Pass it on to your friends.







http://www.patmartin.ca/petition.php?submi...gn&petitionID=1 Trans Fats are a major trigger I just got diagnosed with I.B.S. not too long ago.


----------



## Zanne (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, I'm not from Canada, but I wanted to just give you moral support. YES, trans fat is a MAJOR trigger, and it took me years to figure it out. I completely eliminated it from my diet almost 4 years ago, which was hugely difficult since it is in everything. Good Luck with your cause.


----------



## Kevin A. (Dec 21, 2004)

Thanks, anybody can sign is just happens to be going to the Canadian government.


----------



## Kevin A. (Dec 21, 2004)

Lots of food manufacturers are going 0 trans fats.


----------

